# Westin St. John Reservations



## Steve Hank (Apr 27, 2006)

I am an owner at the Westin Kaanapali.  I would like to go next year to the Westin St. John in June.  I am wondering how hard it would be to secure a reservation there if I call exactly on the 8 month mark.  How difficult do you believe that it will be?

I have looked into doing a direct exchange, but have not found any takers at the current time.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2006)

If you need a holday or summer week it can be tough.  If you can go in the fall or off-season when the kids are in school, there will be more availability.  Just be sure you start calling first thing in the morning when the Resv. office opens at 8 mos. out.


----------



## dlpearson (May 1, 2006)

Steve Hank said:
			
		

> I am an owner at the Westin Kaanapali.  I would like to go next year to the Westin St. John in June.  I am wondering how hard it would be to secure a reservation there if I call exactly on the 8 month mark.  How difficult do you believe that it will be?
> 
> I have looked into doing a direct exchange, but have not found any takers at the current time.
> 
> ...



Steve, I think it will be very hard, but you should try anyway.  I tried the second the phones opened up at the 8 month mark for the last week of May and the first week of June for this year (06 reservation) and nothing was available.  They did put me on a wait list (which supposedly is extremely rare), but after waiting for 6 months for something to open up, I gave up and made other plans.

-David


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 1, 2006)

Steve Hank said:
			
		

> I am an owner at the Westin Kaanapali.  I would like to go next year to the Westin St. John in June.  I am wondering how hard it would be to secure a reservation there if I call exactly on the 8 month mark.  How difficult do you believe that it will be?
> 
> I have looked into doing a direct exchange, but have not found any takers at the current time.
> 
> ...


Steve -

We own a week in June at WSJ (reserved: 6/15-6/22/2007) - 2Bd/3Ba Townhouse in Building 34. We also own WKORV Deluxe OF.

WSJ exchanges via SVN in June will be very difficult, but not impossible - and can depend on the type of unit you want. There is mismatch of sorts for StarOptions between WSJ and WKORV - making exchanges difficult. This is one reason we bought both at WSJ and WKORV. 

For example - a 2Bd TH villa in June at WSJ has only 67.1K SOs - these SOs are only equivalent to a studio at WKORV (since it is easy to get into WKORV, but not WSJ - go figure?) - this makes equal SO exchanges unlikely.

What kind of direct exchange are you looking for?

Send me a PM if you want.


----------



## KOR5Star (May 3, 2006)

Steve Hank said:
			
		

> I am an owner at the Westin Kaanapali.  I would like to go next year to the Westin St. John in June.  I am wondering how hard it would be to secure a reservation there if I call exactly on the 8 month mark.  How difficult do you believe that it will be?
> 
> I have looked into doing a direct exchange, but have not found any takers at the current time.
> 
> ...


I stayed at The Westin St John during President's week 2004.  We own at WKORV.  We've got StarPoints to burn, so we made hotel reservations as well as requested an exchange.  

The exchange came through around the second week in January, 2004.  By that time, we decided we were going back to Maui that Summer with friends, so we didn't take the exchange. 

I've been told the chances of that happening again are slim to none, but I've had an exchange into Harborside as well during President's week, another supposedly "slim to none" property and time.

I am 5 star elite, but I've been told that status does NOT put me ahead of any other owners desiring an exchange.  First come, first served is the rule.  I'll add that my wife and I both "rapid fire" call the moment Orlando opens, so it's unlikely there is more than one person ahead of us.

In all cases, there has been zero availablity eight months out.  The Harborside unit became available about three months out.


----------

